# Internet Connection Not Working



## Dieris (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

Yeah, my fathers internet connection suddenly went down for no reason. We are on a LAN using a nice[r] Linksys router. Everyone else can still connect to the internet and he can still even hit the 192.168.1.1 and gain access to the router. He has all the same settings as I do but one. He has something in the internet connections that is called Internet Connection that is disabled and can not be enabled. None of the other compuiters on my LAN have this connection at all.

Thanks you all.

-John


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

hmmm... Is he getting an ip address? Start -> Run..., cmd (enter). type in ipconfig /all and press enter. 
Try rebooting the router by unplugging the router, and try a different port on the router.

open internet explorer and go into tools, internet options... connections and click on setup. Follow the instructions and make sure to select that his computer will connect thru another computer or gateway. 

Barring everything else, open windows explorer and try to surf thru that. If that don't work, grab a copy of mozilla firefox. May be an issue with IE.


----------



## Dieris (Aug 13, 2006)

He is getting an IP address. Rebooted the router. And using firefox anyways. Still no luck. Thanks thought.

-John


----------



## danmcman (May 25, 2006)

Could you please post an ipconfig /all on said machine


----------



## Dieris (Aug 13, 2006)

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DADSCOMPUTER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ph.cox.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-5B-57-5B-11
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.2.16.30
68.2.16.25
68.6.16.30
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 14, 2006 9:41:04 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 15, 2006 9:41:04 AM

C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1>


----------



## danmcman (May 25, 2006)

That looks right to me. What version of Windows is he running?

You might try running the "Setup a home or small office network" wizard from the Network Connections window to see if that helps any. I would also attempt to Disable and re-Enable the NIC.. or try a reboot of the machine (which I'm assuming you've tried).

Do you have any kind of MAC address filitering on the router?
Does he have any sort of security/anti-virus/firewall installed on his machine?

*EDIT*: Can you ping any other PC's IP on the network? In the command prompt, try: ping <your own PC's IP>


----------



## Dieris (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks. I dont know why I did not think of the Anti-Virus. It was Pc-cillin's doing.

Thanks alot you all.

-John


----------

